# Caught in an Arminian Church



## Herald (Jan 2, 2007)

Recently I had to enter an Arminian church due to circumstances beyond my control. In order to protect my eyes and mind I used a filtering device that proved quite effective. It did cause me to fall a few times and scrape my knee, but it was well worth it. I thought it may prove useful to others.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 2, 2007)

I use aluminum foil on top of my head when I find myself in a situation like that. It stops the bad doctrine from entering the cranium.


----------



## Bondman (Jan 2, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> Recently I had to enter an Arminian church due to circumstances beyond my control. In order to protect my eyes and mind I used a filtering device that proved quite effective. It did cause me to fall a few times and scrape my knee, but it was well worth it. I thought it may prove useful to others.



Hello!

Hey, I used to attend Grace Baptist Church in Bowie before I became a Reformer. Pastor Lane is great, and apparently he at least has reformed sympathies, but aren't your churches Arminian? If you know him, tell him Matt Vaughan says hello.


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2007)

Blueridge reformer said:


> I use aluminum foil on top of my head when I find myself in a situation like that. It stops the bad doctrine from entering the cranium.



James, do you normally look like this?


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2007)

Bondman said:


> Hello!
> 
> Hey, I used to attend Grace Baptist Church in Bowie before I became a Reformer. Pastor Lane is great, and apparently he at least has reformed sympathies, but aren't your churches Arminian? If you know him, tell him Matt Vaughan says hello.



Hey...I love Steve Lane. He is a great guy. Our church is not Arminian, although we started out that way. We were planted by Grace in Bowie nearly seven years ago. Pastor Doug Mixer and our two elders (I am one of them) hold to the doctrines of sovereign grace. We also have abandoned dispensationalism.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jan 2, 2007)

BaptistInCrisis said:


> James, do you normally look like this?




Where did you get my picture?


----------



## Herald (Jan 2, 2007)

James - I'd tell you but then I would have to kill you.


----------

